
Back End Software Architecture Checklist: How to Build a Product from Scratch - harshamv22
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/have-an-idea-want-to-build-a-product-from-scratch-heres-a-checklist-of-things-you-should-go-through-in-your-backend-software-architecture/
======
rocco337
"And remember – you are building an MVP (Minimum Viable Product), and will be
in the process of creating a POC (Proof of Concept). So get your product out
as soon as possible."

but also create cron tasks, jobs, queues, log monitoring, application
monitoring, docker support and ofcourse CI

I guess most people stuck on projects because they(we) try to implement too
many things at once...

~~~
karmakaze
Yeah, this is really two posts: (1) build a PoC, and MVP; (2) build a future-
proofed architecture/platform.

You shouldn't start (2) until you have found product market fit and have
enough paying customers that it would be shame to lose them and start over
finding new ones.

That said, I often do (2) before then but I do it full well knowing that I'm
doing it for my own edification and no other goal.

------
sradman
This seems to be a general set of guidelines for developing web apps/APIs and
it somewhat overlaps with the recent HN post “Tackling Webdev as a
Bioinformatician: why is it so hard?” by Jessime Kirk:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23100002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23100002)

I don’t find this set of guidelines useful; it seems too
Python/Django/12-Factor/BizModel specific. Web, Mobile, and Cloud has changed
the world but every set of guidelines seems to start with a toolchain/language
and then solves the same problems within that scope. For instance, a more
generic set of choices might be:

1\. static site vs dynamic 2\. custom DNS domain vs 3rd party 3\. github.io vs
CDN vs PaaS vs IaaS 4\. APIs: auth, payments, email, notifications 5\. Front
end framework 6\. Backend architecture 7\. Storage: BLOBs, files, rows,
columns 8\. Client platform: web, mobile, library etc.

------
christiansakai
I like the checklist. Is there a resource to build the basic version of this
one by one that people can follow as MVP.

